# Yoshihiro Sexyama Battlestation SEXWAGON!!!



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

In this thread we talk about Akiyama's pass, present, and possibly future feats. We also post sensual border-line homosexual photos of him, and talk about his sexy singing, sexy stand up, sexy pout, and sexy uchi-mata.

No French aloud. Please, extricate self from thread.

I'll start.

Here's some beautiful singing by him: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-cr9IfPe78


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Akiyama sneer's while he drinks apple juice. How can you not love that?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Akiyama is so hot; perfect tan, very hot muscular body, knows how to dress, and I bet his hair smells like the ocean breeze.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

God damn, I'm so turned on, my hands are trembling, can't type!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yoshi would trade pretty boy fists with Silva, then Sexyama would triangle Anderson into....pleasure?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

True story: The reason Akiyama got in trouble was not because of greasing, but because Saku smelled Yoshihiro's cocoa butter lotion and got jealous. Sakuraba will never be as pretty as Akiyama.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Why this car is automatic
It's systematic
It's Hydromatic
Why it's......


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Why this car is automatic
> It's systematic
> It's Hydromatic
> Why it's......


No need to point out that Misaki is a cheater. We the members of this Sexwagon are forgiving. Unfortunately, Akiyama is not. Misaki's days are numbered.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Misaki was pissed that Akiyama stole his girl, that's why he cheated and tried to treat him like a child afterwards. 

Misaki is too ugly to compete with Akiyama, anyway.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

> Dream 1 reached a 8.9% Rating
> Dream 5 averaged 10.0% Rating with a peak of 13.7% during the Akiyama x Shibata fight.


http://dreamfighters.com/site/?action=detail&id=1216747020



Japan confirmed for finally falling in love with the Korean heartthrob that is Akiyama.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I am the biggest Yoshihiro Akiyama fan. Bar none.


_Isn't he dreamy?~~_


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

GodlyMoose said:


> http://dreamfighters.com/site/?action=detail&id=1216747020
> 
> 
> 
> Japan confirmed for finally falling in love with the Korean heartthrob that is Akiyama.


Or they tuned in to see the heel.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't really understand all the Akiyama love. He's a cheater, and he's overrated (at least by the people that think he is better than Anderson).


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I don't really understand all the Akiyama love. He's a cheater, and he's overrated (at least by the people that think he is better than Anderson).


Who thinks he's better then Anderson? If you think I am because of that previous comment, I was just joking.

I dunno, there is just something about Yoshi that I like. He is a good fighter and I don't know, just something about the guy I like.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoa, all the Silva nuthuggers are getting riled up.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Or they tuned in to see the heel.


I liked the idea of both the Koreans, and Japanese liking him better. Despite it being the furthest away from it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Whoa, all the Silva nuthuggers are getting riled up.


Yep, and since Akiyama's Asian, he would beat Anderson Silva. 

Don't hate Akiyama because he's beautiful.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

This has all the makings of a Rob Emerson transformation...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Not a Silva nuthugger, just an Akiyama hater.  I just can't seem to enjoy it when he fights.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Not a Silva nuthugger, just an Akiyama hater.  I just can't seem to enjoy it when he fights.


Still, it's a well known fact that Anderson's weakness is the Asian persuasion. The better looking they are the more dominated Silva gets. One could only imagine what Akiyama would do to him.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Anderson is beyond that phase in his career. Now the only man that can beat him is Demian, who is pretty good looking himself.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Anderson is beyond that phase in his career. Now the only man that can beat him is Demian, who is pretty good looking himself.


Demian is a subbing stud indeed. Not as good looking as Sexayama, but still enough to pose a threat for Anderson Silva.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Anderson is beyond that phase in his career. Now the only man that can beat him is Demian, who is pretty good looking himself.


He looks like he's 45 in that pic.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Choo Sung Hoon rules the world. Akiyama didn't want to kill Shibata with his epic tan/muscle combination so he rocked the Gi again. 

MICHAELLL JACKSONDA~!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzb4uYjfajc


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

A sense for fashion, flair, and good looks - some guys have all the luck...


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I come back bearing more gifts of the likeness of Yoshi.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

This thread delivers.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Akiyama is one of the hardest working fighters in MMA and a true ambassador of the sport. It's actually quite shocking that he even finds time to train between modelling shoots and public speaking engagements on behalf of the UN.

Fortunately, the man takes every opportunity he can to multi-task. Even when he's "beautifying" his lovely skin he's really working on his TDD.

Saku wouldn't look so old if he just played along.:wink01:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

browncow said:


> Akiyama is one of the hardest working fighters in MMA and a true ambassador of the sport. It's actually quite shocking that he even finds time to train between modelling shoots and public speaking engagements on behalf of the UN.
> 
> Fortunately, the man takes every opportunity he can to multi-task. Even when he's "beautifying" his lovely skin he's really working on his TDD.
> 
> Saku wouldn't look so old if he just played along.:wink01:


I don't remember who quite said it, but they said how he looks when he's fighting, body wise, is how he looks the same outside of fighting, all the time. 

In another words he looks sexy with that bod 24/7. And it's easy to see it to. 

Heart crushing people of both the hetro and homosexual regime. Don't matter who you are, man or woman, you want Akiyama to preform uchi-mata on you.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

How did I do?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

MLS said:


> How did I do?



You must have not seen the first post.


> In this thread we talk about Akiyama's pass, present, and possibly future feats. We also post sensual border-line homosexual photos of him, and talk about his sexy singing, sexy stand up, sexy pout, and sexy uchi-mata.
> 
> *No French aloud. Please, extricate self from thread.*
> 
> I'll start.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, they have a whole conspiracy theory going on about Akiyama.

http://www24.atwiki.jp/sweatslip/pages/23.html


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

They want what they can't have.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thats one hot dude. why no nudes ?

anyways, he is dashingly Pittesque but i dont think hes got anything on the fighting, rapping , breakdancing and modelling Hong Man " The Techno Goliath " Choi ( i think there are some clips on youtube )


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hong's a little too Takayama-ish for my taste(s). 

I would have Akiyama's baby, though.

In a totally hetero way, of course.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd totally help Damone raise that child.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

What's this? You freakin' cheaters!

Rob Emerson is the MAN.

In a non-gay way, of course.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Wanna-be said:


> Rob Emerson is GOD.


*FIXED !!*


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

*ROB EMERSON *is really just a subliminal plea to Nick Diaz from his mother:

*NO MORE (H)ERBS*:angry02:

which he, of course, mistakes for:

*MORE (H)ERB, SON!*:smoke01:

And is it Yoshihiro Sexyama or Yoshihiro Aki-YUMMY!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

This thread oozes with epic success, i can't believe it hasn't been stickied by now.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

So who do you guys think Akiyama will be facing at DREAM.6? He's on the official poster, so I would like to think he is fighting.

In return for your posts, I present you more of his sexiness.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Sexyama is so cultured it hurts.

In light of recent developments, I hope he fights Roger Huerta, just to put Rog in his place on the MMA ladder of sexiness.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

So much sexy..


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

This might top Babalu for the best swag suit in MMA.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I request this thread to be moved to the WVR forum.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I reuqest this thread be moved to the UFC forum, so all those who don't know by now will understand what Sexyama brings to the table.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing this guy everyone is going crazy about him. I dont much anything about him but he does have style.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> I reuqest this thread be moved to the UFC forum, so all those who don't know by now will understand what Sexyama brings to the table.


THIS. NOW. AKIYAMA HAS FOUND A NEW HOME IN THE UFC, THIS THREAD SHOULD FIND IT'S NEW HOME IN THE UFC SECTION.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm jumping on this train EARLY :thumb02:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> THIS. NOW. AKIYAMA HAS FOUND A NEW HOME IN THE UFC, THIS THREAD SHOULD FIND IT'S NEW HOME IN THE UFC SECTION.


I have a feeling the Sexwagon may have to relocate on it's own. We know what we must do.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

It's time folks, the new and improved Sexwagon is here!

This Battlestation is here for us to discuss (almost) all things Sexyama. We shall discuss his impending domination of the UFC MW division, as well as his impending domination of all of our eardrums.

Also permitted are borderline (to entirely) homoerotic photos of the Sexy One. In addition to this, conversations regarding his sweet and sexy stand-up, sexy pout and sneer, sexy Uchi-Mata abilities, and especially his sexy cocoa butter scented skin are encouraged.

In this thread, we discuss matters of English, Japanese and Korean. I repeat, English, Japanese and Korean. Anyone caught posting anything of a Francophone manner in this thread will be tried and executed by a jury of the Battlestation's Crew.

To get things rolling from the last thread:

Sexyama's Sultry Vocals

Sexyama's Vicious Power

Sexyama in his Complete Glory


























Continue...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I love me some Akiyama but I'm afraid my homosexual tendencies fall short to be able to join the "Sexyama Sexwagon". Maybe one day.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm "bringing up the rear" of this damn wagon! By the way, Le Banner should be LE BANNED from MMA....YES, I DID THAT!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ride the wagon, boys, ride the wagon!!!!!

He uses cocoa butter lotion for his dry skin, people! He cares about his sexiness.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*puts on sexy cowboy hat*

WOOHOO ORGY!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> In this thread, we discuss matters of English, Japanese and Korean. I repeat, English, Japanese and Korean. Anyone caught posting anything of a Francophone manner in this thread will be tried and executed by a jury of the Battlestation's Crew.


He doesn't like being left out.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so on this. :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I have already bought my ticket and I am about to slide head first down the "Cocoa-Butter-Lotion-Slip'n'Slide" into the wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I'm on Akiyama's wagon all up the ass.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol you dudes are so gay, but flame on!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Lol you dudes are so gay, but flame on!


Yea, so gay we like to have sex with women RAWR!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

This whole thing with the cocoa butter is getting out of hand. Greasing is a serious issue, but when Akiyama is involved, it's just brushed off and everyone makes a joke about his sexiness.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

his entrance music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipZDG6__Zfc


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

MLS said:


> He doesn't like being left out.


I'm telling!

Plazz! Do something!

Oh, and Aaron, obviously you didn't get the memo. Yoshi changed his music again.

New Sexyama Theme


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

no...i got that memo....i guess you never you never got the facebook msg i got from akiyama...his new music is actually this

Akiyama's REAL entrance music


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> This whole thing with the cocoa butter is getting out of hand. Greasing is a serious issue, but when Akiyama is involved, it's just brushed off and everyone makes a joke about his sexiness.


C'mon Akiyama did not put the lotion on- the lotion after seeing Yoshihiro attached itself to him. 

But yeah I just did what you talked about.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Akiyama rubs the lotion on his skin, unless he wants the hose again.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> This whole thing with the cocoa butter is getting out of hand. Greasing is a serious issue, but when Akiyama is involved, it's just brushed off and everyone makes a joke about his sexiness.


HE HAS DRY SKIN!!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Nobody likes an ashy Korean Jap.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> HE HAS DRY SKIN!!!!


I wasn't trying to say he DID grease, just that it shouldn't be taken so lightly.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont care. hes fcn HOT !!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

"It rubs the lotion on its skin."


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Akiyama is the greatest!


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Akiyama is so hot; perfect tan, very hot muscular body, knows how to dress, and I bet his hair smells like the ocean breeze.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

^haha "we know what we must do". no more rep


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I'm not digging the sexyamma, nor do I understand his appeal.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

LivingDedMan said:


> I'm not digging the sexyamma, nor do I understand his appeal.


Shame on you!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I bet he has a closetful of free Kanebo and La Mer, but he chooses cocoa butter. Now that's sexy.

I'm at work so I don't have speakers, but I'm looking forward to revisiting his entrance music. 

What? It's not all "Hotstepper?"


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

LivingDedMan said:


> I'm not digging the sexyamma, nor do I understand his appeal.


What's that mods? Do I hear the ban hammer coming out of it's case?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> I'm not digging the sexyamma, nor do I understand his appeal.


You are clearly racist and jealous of Akiyama.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

LivingDedMan said:


> I'm not digging the sexyamma, nor do I understand his appeal.


Obviously, you are a homosexual.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> What's that mods? Do I hear the ban hammer coming out of it's case?


On the contrary, a promotion is in order!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Royce no likey Mr. Cocoa Butters!!! Mr. Cocoa Butters gets the cooter, gets the mad, phat cooter.

Akiyama has the look of "Oh man, I'm screwing so many hot women tonight!!!!!" on his face in this picture. And, of course, he did. It was glorious, I hear.

Oh shit, Bobby Ologun is all "You gonna get raped!"


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Royce no likey Mr. Cocoa Butters!!!


That's not a look of jealousy, that's a look of lustful desire for the sexy one, Royce is only human after all.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

This feels... right.

I'm on the sexwagon, fellas!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

MLS said:


> On the contrary, a promotion is in order!


MLS, you know that by you always pretending to hate on Akiyama that really you're just reinforcing to us how much of a man crush you have on him? Just thought I'd let you know. It's ok to saddle up, grab some ass-less chaps and come on board the Sexwagon. You know you wanna.

As for the other guy who (unlike MLS) legitimately seems to not like Akiyama, he's welcome to his opinion and all... just not in this safe haven for the Sexy One. Don't bring that garbage round here no mo!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I gotta mixed feelings about Yoshi. He's a judoka, but on the other hand, he is a cheating greaseball. The scales are even at the moment. So I won't jump aboard yet.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

A cheating greaseball? The man has dry skin!!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> A cheating greaseball? The man has dry skin!!!!!


His judogi has dry skin too?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Here come Sexyama/he's the lotioned up gangsta


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

LivingDedMan said:


> I'm not digging the sexyamma, nor do I understand his appeal.


Who are you?

Anyway...SEXWAGON, HERE I COMEEE!!!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> MLS, you know that by you always pretending to hate on Akiyama that really you're just reinforcing to us how much of a man crush you have on him? Just thought I'd let you know. It's ok to saddle up, grab some ass-less chaps and come on board the Sexwagon. You know you wanna.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

MLS said:


>


I will take that as a yes, glad to have ya aboard mls


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

There's no place I'd rather be than on the Sexwagon.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> A cheating greaseball? The man has dry skin!!!!!


He absolutely must fight only with moist skin.



Freelancer said:


> His judogi has dry skin too?


Who the hell do you think you are pointing out the *fact* that Akiyama has been accused of cheating more than once, in more than one sport?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sign Me Up For Sexy Times Aboard This Sexywagon!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I want to see someone's artistic rendering of the sexwagon.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sexwagon Headed For The Ufc!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

I"M ON THE WAGON!

Here's sexy's highlight reel:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Those were some sexy TDs and armbars.

And a sexy gi. Almost as sexy as GSP's gi.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Very hot shit indeed.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Sexyama is going to bring a lot of new fans coming to the UFC.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

As long as he brings his kick ass intro music with him I'm onboard. If he changes it though I'm gonna demand Dana White bring in Misaki for another beat down and post fight dress down.

Time tooooooo
Say goodbyyyyyyye......


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Refresh my memory with regard to Sexyama's entrance music please? I'm about to spend some $ on iTunes anyway b/c LimeWire doesn't have La puissance ou Bienvenue dans la cage.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Refresh my memory with regard to Sexyama's entrance music please? I'm about to spend some $ on iTunes anyway b/c LimeWire doesn't have La puissance ou Bienvenue dans la cage.


here you go :


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

He also likes to come out to this.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Andre Bocelli and Sarah Brightman - Time To Say Goodbye is the entrance song. Probably the only opera style song used as intro music for any fighter in MMA history.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

The predictive text on my phone didn't recognise Akiyama. I think it might be broken.

p.s. can a mod put this thread in the UFC section now?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Alright fellow sexwagon riders UFC 100 is closing upon us and quickly! It's time to get this wagon rollin' again. Everyone show your support for the sexy one. No matter where the fight stays with Belcher, whether it be standing up or on the ground it will be a war that Akiyama will win. Hot and *sexy* war that is. We're all going to ride this wagon straight to the middleweight championship!

*WAR SEXYAMA!*


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't wait for his debut!

My two favorite fighters in Nog and Akiyama will be fighting in the UFC.

I still love Japanese though but I am excited for UFC 100.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> Alright fellow sexwagon riders UFC 100 is closing upon us and quickly! It's time to get this wagon rollin' again. Everyone show your support for the sexy one. No matter where the fight stays with Belcher, whether it be standing up or on the ground it will be a war that Akiyama will win. Hot and *sexy* war that is. We're all going to ride this wagon straight to the middleweight championship!
> 
> *WAR SEXYAMA!*



F#ck YES! The Era of the Sexyness will begin at UFC 100 and the entire world will never be the same. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice bump.

*reels from the lotioned up sexy*


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Is he just a sexy can? or just a can that people make fun of because he is a can?


Uh oh


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG. Those must be his sex king raiments. *worships*


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

This thread must stay on the first page! All must bask in the glory of Akiyama.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Here come Sexyama/he's the lotioned up gangsta.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm the outcast who just likes watching him fight, and is bummed they won't let him where his gi in the UFC and that means he can't choke folks with it.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

This bandwagon is the sexiest one by far. *JUMPS ON*

SEXYAMA FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

NastyNinja said:


> Is he just a sexy can? or just a can that people make fun of because he is a can?
> 
> 
> Uh oh


As an honest fan of Akiyama I think the only people he can't beat are Silva, Henderson and maybe Maia. He still has a good chance against all off those fighters anyway.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

GodlyMoose said:


> This thread must stay on the first page! All must bask in the glory of Akiyama.


Is that Hitler Beer?!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't tell. That would be even crazier than Dr. You candy bars.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

I have seen his fights but never remember them dunno why but I like his style now that I have rewatched him... Maybe because I love Dong and his stun gun... Can me and Dong join this wagon?...If I can get Dong on this wagon I will join in a heart beat.... 

I also got lotion last night for Dong and I to offer up as a ticket for the wagon, may we join this epic march?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I can't tell. That would be even crazier than Dr. You candy bars.


It's Hite beer! He drinks and supports Hite beer...












and how could we forgot Banana Milk!
















NastyNinja said:


> I have seen his fights but never remember them dunno why but I like his style now that I have rewatched him... Maybe because I love Dong and his stun gun... Can me and Dong join this wagon?...If I can get Dong on this wagon I will join in a heart beat....
> 
> I also got lotion last night for Dong and I to offer up as a ticket for the wagon, may we join this epic march?


Everyone is aloud on this sexwagon.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy shit Norway! Be careful unleashing that much sexy on the forum, we're almost at capacity after that!

There's so much win in that slide show. I'll attempt to itemize it later.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Holy shit Norway! Be careful unleashing that much sexy on the forum, *we're almost at capacity after that*!
> 
> There's so much win in that slide show. I'll attempt to itemize it later.


We'll just keep making room then.


----------



## Baby Rickson (May 19, 2009)

Think of how magical it would be at UFC 100 once the first round starts the crowd starts chanting "SEXY SEXY SEXY!"


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I want to have hot, man sex with Sexyama.

Every straight man should want to have hot, man sex with Sexyama. If you don't, then you, my friend, are a homosexual.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> I want to have hot, man sex with Sexyama.
> 
> Every straight man should want to have hot, man sex with Sexyama. If you don't, then you, my friend, are a homosexual.


That will always be the dream.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

will this event air later at nigh then usual b/c of the sexual material ( sexyama )?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool if Shawn Michaels lent his entrance song to Akiyama?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Come on guys we have to ride this wagon for a _long_ and _hard_ time!

Also, more pictures of the sexy one to commemorate his first fight in The Octagon!










Oh man, look at Akiyama's rear end.

*DAT ASS*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm on board.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mmm mmm mmm. He got back.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

how much money would i have to pay him to lick cetchup off his nipples ?


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

This thread is awesome. +1 on the BatStatSexWag!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder if Banana Milk contributes to his sexy. I wish it were available over here.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

I dont know whats worse that i took the time to comment on this thread or that theres no females commenting on this thread lol anyone see his pic in the ufc magazine its a studly pic <ok jeff quit sexing him up> lol anyway i want to toot sexyamas train whistle.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Get in line!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

N1™ said:


> how much money would i have to pay him to lick cetchup off his nipples ?


3 things

1. who the **** are ya?

2. why havent we done it yet?

3. that ketchup off his nipples is sexy as hell.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

America needs to prepare for Akiyama's tsunami of sexiness.


----------



## welcometohavoc (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm on this wagon!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Judoka said:


> America needs to prepare for Akiyama's tsunami of sexiness.


Your avatar.......omg. I have to sit down. 

I realize his entrance music rules, but I wish he'd at least walk down a runway to "Hotstepper."


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

This will be the first fight in UFC history that is won at the weigh ins. As soon as Sexyama takes his shirt off Belcher will tap out. 

'And the winner via sex, Yoshihiro Akiyama!'


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

*Hops on Sexwagon*.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

I`ll be on the bandwaggon too before he armbars the shit outa Belcher


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Shit, ya'll better stop talking about my man...


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Shit, ya'll better stop talking about my man...


Akiyama is mai waifu.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I dansu you for his honah!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg should look out. she could get pregnant looking in this thread


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I know! I should start paying attention to various biological rhythms, apart from thinking, "Wasn't it just here?"


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i know im stating the obvious here , but DAMN HES SEXY!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He's dropping Le Tigre.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Belcher by UD


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Alkhir said:


> Belcher by UD


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, wait...your serious? GTFO of this holy thread!!!

Sexyama is the man.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

N1™ said:


> i know im stating the obvious here , but DAMN HES SEXY!!!


*Hot* _damn_.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Who was that whose mouthpiece Sexyama knocked out? Damn! Nice hit Sexyama.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Bumping thread as the greatness of Akiyama will be upon us soon.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Who was that whose mouthpiece Sexyama knocked out? Damn! Nice hit Sexyama.


Against Denis Kang, when he KOed him his mouthpiece flew out.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I never watched any of Akiyama's fights but it should be cool at UFC 100. Hopefully he wins.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

D.P. said:


>


damn, now im all sticky icky icky


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This one is my favorite, hope the one tomorrow's even better:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I have no words to describe that except for, all killa, no filla.

Possibly one of the sexiest subs of all time.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*SEXY
IS IN THE UFC!!!!!!!


:thumb01: :happy01: :happy03: :happy03: :happy01: :thumb01:
*​


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love how Edith checks out every fighter's ass! 

She's smarter than I thought.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

look at the girl on his left, shes already in love. and the one on his right is measuring his penis


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

She has a yardstick?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> This one is my favorite, hope the one tomorrow's even better:


That's sex.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

yall are takin this shyt waaaaay too far...:thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Impossible.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I finished 8 times in this thread. Literally 8 times... no downtime in between. Come tonight...

(get it? Get it?!?)


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Lets keep this sexwagon rollin' boys and gals! This is a time for celebration!


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

His sexiness made the judges submit to his will, for if he would have lost..it would have made him. And this cry would be heard around the world. SEXYAMA kicked a lama once and made it spit out blood.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

N1™ said:


>


sexyama will hold the midleweight belt................of sexyness


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Today I swept a guy in sparring with such a clean technique, that I thought: The Sexy One would be proud.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I was kinda disapointed in his last fight with Belcher 

I really wanted to see some crazy judo throws..


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

LCRaiders said:


> I was kinda disapointed in his last fight with Belcher
> 
> I really wanted to see some crazy judo throws..


I was also expectng some crazy judo s**t, but I was impressed by Akiyama's chin and shear determination, I mean Belcher was tagging him with some hard shots and he just kept coming forward and trading. I loved it and I definately think he won the fight. 

Who's next in line?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SEXYAMA!!!!!!


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Is the wagon still open? I want to ride the Sexyama. No ****.

BTW taking nothing away from Sexyama, whos the hot chick in xeberus's avatar?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

xeberus said:


> SEXYAMA!!!!!!


Oh my god, I did not expect that lol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sexwagonshot!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hooray, it's a sticky!


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Hooray, it's a sticky!


It was necessary for Akiyama's sake.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm posting this to show my support to the stickyness of Sexyama.


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

If you guys could include with that youtube video a unicorn farting a rainbow that would make this thread so gay that it's become straight again. I don't know a ton about this guy but didn't he just join the UFC?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

lol @ shogun showing him some love :wink01:


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey I also use cocoa butter to oil my body. However I am no-where near to his great sexiness. Although it's my dream (an impossible one)


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

No idea how this got stickied lol. But im on. Sexyama rules!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Even the sexy Shogun wink paled in comparison to Sexyama's unstoppable aura.


----------



## skybluesazip (Oct 13, 2009)

War Sexyama


----------



## skybluesazip (Oct 13, 2009)

War Sexyama !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Akiyama*

I forgot, isn't he going against Wandi next?


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

sexyama SO SEXYYYY. Wandy is gonna get knocked out by his good looks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Knockout*

If only it were that simple!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

KillingRoad89 said:


> sexyama SO SEXYYYY. Wandy is gonna get knocked out by his good looks.


I think Wandy might barely be tough enough to resist the sexy. Even if Akiyama puts his aviators on, which is unbearably sexy for the average person.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Using brace knuckles is just mafia.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

If you could capture this mans sweat and bottle it, you could make a fortune on "essence of sex(yama)"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Essence of Sexyama*

Yeah that would be funny, sell it on ebay!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I think Wandy might barely be tough enough to resist the sexy. Even if Akiyama puts his aviators on, which is unbearably sexy for the average person.


this. wand might be the most hetero man on the face of the earth so he might be able to resist,

also... why not in ufc section ?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*UFC Section*

That's a good question!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Moved to UFC.

It wasn't in the UFC section cause when the thread was made, he wasn't in the UFC.

Although Sexy's eyes can make any man blush, Wandy is not a man, he's a holy half dead who has seen the underverse, and has returned with powers you cannot imagine.

I saw Riddick today, so, yeah.. don't mind the quote.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Riddick*

I heard they're coming out with a sequal for that!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I heard they're coming out with a sequal for that!


The Chronicles of Riddick was a "sequel" to Pitch Black.

But that's another thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sequal*

I meant a sequal to Riddick!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I meant a sequal to Riddick!


Again, that's another thread. Could you please stay on topic?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*On Topic*

Who is going to talk about Riddick? This is an MMA forum!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is going to talk about Riddick? This is an MMA forum!


You just were. Repeatedly. Stay on topic or leave the thread. This is a polite verbal warning.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> You just were. Repeatedly. Stay on topic or leave the thread. This is a polite verbal warning.


A bitch harsh too =(


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Chileandude said:


> A bitch harsh too =(


I didn't think it was bitchy. This is a continuing pattern and I don't see how my reinforcing my (many, previous, polite) requests in this regard is bitchy or harsh.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fine!*

What will probably happen is Sexyama wins this one?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What will probably happen is Sexyama wins this one?


DUUUH! an orgy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Orgy?*

In Japan I'm hoping?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

In this thread probably.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

in my house probably


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*House*

This thread is starting to get strange, my talking about Riddick made more sense than the thread now!


----------

